# Absolutely Love my Stihl MS261



## DaddyRabbit (Nov 13, 2011)

I knocked down about 10 good sized trees today and this Stihl was more than up to the task. I know some will disagree but personally its much more of a saw than my Husky 346xp that I used to have. It is really thrifty on the fuel too. I am sure its like any of the Big 3 H/D trucks made today, all are good but the 261 fits me the best. If you have the means I highly recommend picking one up.


----------



## porsche965 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree, but some won't. Don't matter. Just wait till you get about 20-25 tanks through her, with no mods it will feel like a completely different saw. And the delayed throttle is gone! Good keeper.


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Nov 13, 2011)

At the rate this thing sips fuel I might be too old to cut with it before I run that many tanks through it. :msp_thumbup: I have a lot of work to do with it this week so I hope to close in on that mark by at least half but we'll see.


----------



## Evan (Nov 13, 2011)

i bet it does the work of 60cc saw to, good buy. they are great saws


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Nov 13, 2011)

I love mine so much I just put my 029 Super and my 024 up for sale. I figured the 3 together would be great, but I have no desire to use the 029 again and while the 024 is great (and lightweight) the AV and the power don't match the 261, plus that stupid air filter on the 024 I have cussed on every 024 I've ran.

261 all the way!

With the 029 and 024 for sale I may get a bigger saw afterwards. The 261 will literally do everything the 029 or 290 will and faster.


----------



## struggle (Nov 13, 2011)

While I have a tough time saying I _LOVE_ any of my saws as I _LOVE_ my wife.

I will say I have no regrets at all with my 261. It is my most used saw currently. I have better than 20 tanks through mine and it just seem to run stronger and stronger. 

It is a fantastic machine no matter what sawtroll says:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 13, 2011)

struggle said:


> It is a fantastic machine no matter what sawtroll says:hmm3grin2orange:



Ha, hes never even cut with one. I think he "handled" one at the dealer (pretend cutting I guess). Where are you at tonight Niko!?


----------



## Officer's Match (Nov 13, 2011)

Seem to be great saws to me. If I hadn't picked up my 2153, that woulda' been on my list.


----------



## thechknhwk (Nov 13, 2011)

Birdhunter1 said:


> I love mine so much I just put my 029 Super and my 024 up for sale. I figured the 3 together would be great, but I have no desire to use the 029 again and while the 024 is great (and lightweight) the AV and the power don't match the 261, plus that stupid air filter on the 024 I have cussed on every 024 I've ran.
> 
> 261 all the way!
> 
> With the 029 and 024 for sale I may get a bigger saw afterwards. The 261 will literally do everything the 029 or 290 will and faster.



And you want to sell it to me... I think the price just took a big hit:msp_biggrin:


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 13, 2011)

Post just hit the mark, Daddy Rabbit stated it so well. Many will disagree, but I like my 261 so much better for firewood cutting. The oldest son ask today if he could list our 346xpne on Craigslist.
He wants to buy another 261. He absolutely hates the outboard clutch, the miniature chain adjustment screw, he ask me all the time if I loaded the little sqrench, as our old Klein sqrenches that came with other saws years ago have too wide of slot screwdriver to fit in the miniature slot on the 346xp. The paint is wore almost totally off the bar on the 261, most know how tough that is to do with a Stihl bar, I mean this little saw is getting the dog snot run out of it. It may weight 9 oz more, but you cannot beat the build quality of this saw, it is a rugged little saw. Most of the people who bash them have never used them, if they have run one for an extended period, say all day cutting firewood, not cookies, their perception will change on this saw. Yes a modded 346 will out run them, but their haven't been too many that have modded the 261. I would like to see them make an M-tronic model available. Stihl just hit the nail on the head with this little saw.


----------



## mweba (Nov 13, 2011)

They are a fine saw. Glad you are pleased with it.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Nov 13, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Post just hit the mark, Daddy Rabbit stated it so well. Many will disagree, but I like my 261 so much better for firewood cutting. The oldest son ask today if he could list our 346xpne on Craigslist.
> He wants to buy another 261. He absolutely hates the outboard clutch, the miniature chain adjustment screw, he ask me all the time if I loaded the little sqrench, as our old Klein sqrenches that came with other saws years ago have too wide of slot screwdriver to fit in the miniature slot on the 346xp. The paint is wore almost totally off the bar on the 261, most know how tough that is to do with a Stihl bar, I mean this little saw is getting the dog snot run out of it. It may weight 9 oz more, but you cannot beat the build quality of this saw, it is a rugged little saw. Most of the people who bash them have never used them, if they have run one for an extended period, say all day cutting firewood, not cookies, their perception will change on this saw. Yes a modded 346 will out run them, but their haven't been too many that have modded the 261. I would like to see them make an M-tronic model available. Stihl just hit the nail on the head with this little saw.


could not have said it better myself, there might be some lighter, maybe even a little quicker. but not another saw in this class can even touch the 261 for build quality, servicability,reliability, and we all know 10 years down the road.......resale. this saw does everything very well.


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know of any 50cc stock saws out there as quick. I had the 346 and it was certainly not. I don't know about the Dolmar.


----------



## Cedar Ed (Nov 13, 2011)

*Bye 026*

Hello ms261,

Looks like a time to retire the ol'026. Sounds to me a fine replacement has arrived!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 13, 2011)

DaddyRabbit said:


> I don't know of any 50cc stock saws out there as quick. I had the 346 and it was certainly not. I don't know about the Dolmar.



The Dolmar I ran was very good running saw, definitely no slouch. As strong as a 261? I didnt feel that it was, I know it didnt have the torque that the 261 has either.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 13, 2011)

Cedar Ed said:


> Hello ms261,
> 
> Looks like a time to retire the ol'026. Sounds to me a fine replacement has arrived!



Feel free to send your 026 my way. I've got a ton of hours on mine, with no problems past and present, but ya never know. I might need parts for mine some day.


----------



## roger m (Nov 13, 2011)

i was wondering about a 261 i have been admiring one at my local dealer i have a ms 460 and an old 028 wood boss but it is tired,thinking about selling it,glad to hear good reviews on the 261:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Nov 13, 2011)

thechknhwk said:


> And you want to sell it to me... I think the price just took a big hit:msp_biggrin:



Well I will tell you if you buy a 261 you won't want to run an 024 again.


----------



## PEKS (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes..
I have to say I love my 261 too..
Put it to work last week up north clearing an area.. 
My son really wants my 261.. (along with a few of my Remingtons)

View attachment 207103
View attachment 207111


----------



## Slamm (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, well, Porsche965 (John) has about 3-4 of them and he keeps telling me to get one, because I will love it so much, I guess I better get a call into the dealer. Just been kinda concentrating on the 441 Mtronic right now, as that is my money saw. Man oh man would a 261 Mtronic be nice.

Sam


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Slamm I'm not too aweful far from you, bring me a 441 for a day and I'll send you with a 261 for a day.


----------



## Slamm (Nov 13, 2011)

Birdhunter1 said:


> Slamm I'm not too aweful far from you, bring me a 441 for a day and I'll send you with a 261 for a day.



LOL, you can come run a 441 anytime, I've cut and skid a lot of good timber around you. You have the only hills in the state just south of you, actually they aren't even hills they are just steep ravines or canyons ........... I try to stay away from that area. I get paid the same to cut and skid flatter land, LOL.

Hey if you need anything from down here, let me know, I'm south of Paducah, and I drive past Marion, IL all the time, almost bi-weekly going to Belleville, if you need something. I can get Stihl things for prices that most can't.

Later,

Sam


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Actually I live right at the breaking edge of those ravines, canyons and tillable ground. On our farm we have them all, and according to a laser level system there is about 1/2 acre on our farm that is flat.

Wish I had known of the stihl part supply last week, but I do have a good relationship going with the local dealer I just got my 261 from. The previous dealer I had bought machines new from went out of business due to old age, this dealer I had always bought parts from, actually got the saw from him this time.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 13, 2011)

Slamm, these boys are steering you right on the 261, we know how you love your 441's, you'll love a 261 for the same reasons. I've had and still get chit loads of time on the big saws, but this little thing is the mini-me 441. They are EASY on the fuel, and are built to take the abuse of us that use them in a commercial setting.The air filter set up on these is the best of any saw on the market today. I've had a property clean up job this last week, were we are removing a bunch of dead timber, some are still standing and some are down, nasty,dirty cutting conditions, the kind where you eyes are constantly full of fines, filter looks extremely clean after a week of cutting this crap. They only really get bashed one guy on here and he's never run one, says he doesn't have to, he can just tell by the way they feel they are no good........take a guess on that one.lol


----------



## Slamm (Nov 13, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Slamm, these boys are steering you right on the 261, we know how you love your 441's, you'll love a 261 for the same reasons. I've had and still get chit loads of time on the big saws, but this little thing is the mini-me 441. They are EASY on the fuel, and are built to take the abuse of us that use them in a commercial setting.The air filter set up on these is the best of any saw on the market today. I've had a property clean up job this last week, were we are removing a bunch of dead timber, some are still standing and some are down, nasty,dirty cutting conditions, the kind where you eyes are constantly full of fines, filter looks extremely clean after a week of cutting this crap. They only really get bashed one guy on here and he's never run one, says he doesn't have to, he can just tell by the way they feel they are no good........take a guess on that one.lol



Yeah, I kinda wondered after the dust settle about the 346 if it wasn't just like the Dolmar 7900 in that a few seconds faster was suddenly making it the go to saw, for cookie cutters, when there are more factors involved with production cutting than just cookie cutting times. I saw on another thread that some other saw is getting them all hot under the collar. Not knocking either the 346 or the 7900, but the build quality isn't there in spades like some of the Stihl saws have ..... 441 and 261 to name two. I have a really nice ported 261 (John's) that I have to finish putting together sometime and we'll try it out and see how it goes. I think a modded 261 would make a great little skidder saw, because the poor thing just lives in dirt, in the back of a skidder.

I'll call the dealer tomorrow and see what I can get one for. Are they all the same or are their ones with better oilers or something like the 260 vs 260 Pro?

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Nov 13, 2011)

There is no differentiation between a pro 261 or a 261, it is simply a pro model saw. I got mine with a 20" .325 chain on it and it is a tad nose heavy, an 18" balances this well where it will sit on it's bottom and not tip. The oiler works very well I might add, mine is set to max which leaves a little in the tank when the gas runs dry and oils the chain very well. I have only run my 261 out of fuel twice as I have caught it each time while I was close to the fuel can and simply filled up before running empty.


----------



## Slamm (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds good.

Sam


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have found the same with my 261 with an 18'' and i run 3/8 .063 it does balance well,enlarge the original exhuarst port and add another they respond very well to this simple mod.I have put 361 dual bumper spikes and roller chain catcher.






Ever one knows how strong a stock dual port muff 460 is check out the differance between the 460 and the 261 muff modd in the same wood with full chisel chains 3/8 .063.
[video=youtube;c40EbbuNwlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c40EbbuNwlE[/video]

[video=youtube;gLsbSOUUuOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLsbSOUUuOg[/video]


----------



## s219 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have been happy with my 261 under some hard charging conditions, and agree that it's perfect with an 18" bar -- ideal balance and feel. It's been a great saw for me so far. The only thing it's really not good at is noodling, but that may be more of a bar/chain issue. It will push out noodles through the clutch cover OK, but it doesn't take a whole lot to jam up the bar channel, tip sprocket, or oil port with a stray noodle.

As far as the oiler, I have to say that I just don't think it oils enough. This is more of a modern Stihl issue, as other "xx1" models behave the same exact way, with the same small bar oil ports. Coming from other saws that would sling oil like crazy and keep the bar slippery as a banana, Stihl's modern saws just don't oil enough to my eyes. Oh sure, they will go through a reservoir about like you'd expect, but when I compare the reservoir and fuel tanks sizes to my other saws, it confirms that the Stihl is definitely using less oil overall (for instance the 261 has a bigger gas tank and smaller oil tank compared to my Echo, enough so that the Echo oils about 30% more per tank of fuel). If you're used to this and OK with it, then the 261 won't bother you, but definitely max out the oiler screw. At the default position, it's feeble at best.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 14, 2011)

I've got a customer who's opinions I value pretty highly.
He bought a 261, to replace his worn out 024, he also has an 034 Super. 
He cuts small mountains of firewood every year to heat his big old farm house. He's been cutting firewood for 30 years, he came in a sort time ago and unprompted said that's the finest chainsaw 
he's ever run. And I guess that's what really matters is the opinions of the guys out using these
saws, not us fan boys here on internet.


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Nov 14, 2011)

You guys were right about the durability of the paint on a Stihl's bar. These pics were taken after a full days work which incidentally wore this ole man out! My hat is off to you guys that do this day in and day out. You guys are straight up Studs is all I can say.


----------



## thechknhwk (Nov 14, 2011)

Stihlman, I love that bar what is it?


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 14, 2011)

Be nice to know what kind of OTD price you'all are getting, my local dealer is $599 here, and that ain't a happening.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Nov 14, 2011)

I think $535 with tax, but we have high sales taxes here.


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Nov 14, 2011)

I paid $450 for mine which included a $50 credit towards the purchase of any Stihl product.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 14, 2011)

thechknhwk said:


> Stihlman, I love that bar what is it?




Its a GB CN40 Titanium 18'' bar in 3/8 .063 allmost all my bars are GB s 
I have afew of each in 18'',20'',25'',36'' and a 50'' Titaniums i love them.


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 14, 2011)

See, exactly what I'm saying, I can see it 500 OTD, but not 600. I have offered him 500, but it still sits, now for 5 months...maybe he don't like me!


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Nov 14, 2011)

Why are these bars better than the factory offering? I like that orange color.



Stihlman441 said:


> Its a GB CN40 Titanium 18'' bar in 3/8 .063 allmost all my bars are GB s
> I have afew of each in 18'',20'',25'',36'' and a 50'' Titaniums i love them.


----------



## stihl waters (Nov 14, 2011)

My 261 arctic is $720.00 plus our wonderful 15% HST {harmonized sales tax} if it don't soon come I'm going to start calling my dealer every day "is it here yet? is it here yet?".


----------



## Slamm (Nov 14, 2011)

DaddyRabbit said:


> Why are these bars better than the factory offering? I like that orange color.



They look neat, and possibly he can get them cheaper than Stihl ES bars. A good GB bar is same quality as a Stihl ES, so just get which ever one is cheaper costwise, problem is, it may be hard to fine a good GB bar in the USA. I had several on backorder for months through Bailey's finally they just called and said they couldn't get them.

Sam


----------



## PEKS (Nov 14, 2011)

stihl waters said:


> My 261 arctic is $720.00 plus our wonderful 15% HST {harmonized sales tax} if it don't soon come I'm going to start calling my dealer every day "is it here yet? is it here yet?".



My 261 was $655.00 out the door including our 13% HST..
_(Not the Artic Model)_


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 14, 2011)

stihl waters said:


> My 261 arctic is $720.00 plus our wonderful 15% HST {harmonized sales tax} if it don't soon come I'm going to start calling my dealer every day "is it here yet? is it here yet?".





PEKS said:


> My 261 was $655.00 out the door including our 13% HST..
> _(Not the Artic Model)_



Yeah, but Canucks appreciate their money more than Americans, plus you are all rich.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 14, 2011)

I believe I've got right around 480.00 bucks on mine, I have bought a lot of stuff off this dealer in the last thirty years and he treats me right. The shelf tags here are I believe 549.97.
I've got around 475.00 in my 346xpne, I forgot to pick up a case of bar oil last time I was in town, made a run to the dealer today. While I was in his shop he sold two 391's. a 291 and a 261.
He says he's getting a great response with the 261, said he is doing extremely well with them. They were extremely busy. Sad part was he isn't interested in doing any trading on my 346xpne for another 261.
His advice was to sell it outright, I could do much better than what he would offer. It was interesting, in the past he has traded for about any saw, he said going forward he is really going to put any real trade money in Stihl trade in's. His reasoning is that he'll be much better prepared to provide a service for any saw he sells, even the used ones. I noticed he had a new sign up stating that his shop will only work on the brands they sell. So for now I've got to figure out what a little over what a 346xp is worth.


----------



## lambs (Nov 14, 2011)

*I'm liking mine too*

I bought one at what the dealer said was cost with 2 hours of time on it, 16" .325 bar and chain. I've since switched to an 18" bar after trying an old bar with a new chain to see what it would do. No issues with the longer bar, and it's much closer to what I need it to handle. 

I've had no oiler issues, and run mine at the max. I'd almost say it's oiling too much. This is the first Stihl I've had that will definitely throw oil off the chain on demand. And I run all of them with the oilers turned up to max.

I know mine hasn't had more than 4 or 5 tanks of gas so far, so I'm really looking forward to what it will do when broken in. I think I'm sticking with the .325 set up though. Both the dealers I talked to advised against switching to 3/8, and I think the 18" bar would be too much for that from what I've read here on AS.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Nov 14, 2011)

The dealer I have said 3/8 or .325 will work as well as the other, he told me if I'm running 3/8 on my other saws run 3/8 on this one, if I'm running .325 on others run .325 on this one. So far I am running .325 on it, because that is what my others run, who knows next year.

P.S. My oiler appears the same, it throw out oil on demand and if anything it is oiling too much.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 15, 2011)

DaddyRabbit said:


> Why are these bars better than the factory offering? I like that orange color.



Yes i can get them cheaper than Stihl ES bars and the Ti ones are very good and last a long time,also made in Australia.


----------



## PEKS (Nov 15, 2011)

Greenthorn said:


> Yeah, but Canucks appreciate their money more than Americans, plus you are all rich.



That changed quickly after joining here.. haha


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh Man, I got to get me one of those! I want one, (a 24'') for my 371XP. Where and how?




Stihlman441 said:


> Yes i can get them cheaper than Stihl ES bars and the Ti ones are very good and last a long time,also made in Australia.


----------



## JDRC (Aug 13, 2012)

*New owner Question*

Hey guys, 

I'm new to this site and chainsaws in general. I did a bunch of research and purchased an MS261 for personal use which is mainly cutting firewood and some property maintenance. I have only put two tanks of gas through it and up until the other day it was trouble free. To make a long story short, I took it apart to clean it and when I put it back together I must have let the chain slip off the sprocket(?) and it jammed behind the outter washer before I put the cover back on(I obviously didn't notice this). When I started the saw it immediately quit when I released the chainbrake because the chain was stuck. I did this two more times, by the third time I noticed smoke from under the cover. I stopped, took the saw apart, noticed the chain issue, re-assembled properly and fired it up with no issues. After about 20 mins of cutting it quit on the me though. I'm not sure if I damaged the internals (clutch, gears etc?) or if the saw was simply over heating. It was around 100-105 degrees with the humidex. 

I ran some gas through my Stihl KM90 for an hour and had no issues so I assume fuel wasn't the problem. I took the saw back the dealer and they said they couldn't find any issues and don't know why it quit. I'm wondering if anyone who uses these saws more than I do has any input? Are they prone to over heating? Could I have damaged it? 

Any help or advice would be appreciated!


----------

